# Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,
Alles schön und gut, aber keine Ahnung wie das zu Stande gekommen ist....
Hiermit bitte ich um die Löschung "meines" Mah Jong Connect Highscores.

Ich habe tatsächlich MahJongg Deluxe gespielt und auf einmal wird mir angezeigt,
dass ich den Highscore in Mah Jong Connect erzielt hätte 

Ich will meine Highscores dann doch Fair erringen, wenn es auch nicht einfach ist.


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

erledigt... 

Liegt am Spiel selbst - manchmal scheint es sich beim Punkte berechnen gewaltig zu vertun.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Hallo Joachim,
da hast Du was falsch verstanden...

Ich habe "Mahjongg deluxe" gespielt und das system hat es irgendwie geschafft meinen erreichten Score in "Mah jong connect" eingetragen...


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

grummel ... schau ich mir heut Abend noch mal an...


----------



## Dr.J (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Wir sollten eh mal die Highscores irgendwann zurücksetzen...


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

@Jürgen
Jepp - aber nicht heute...  

@Andreas
Nu aber.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Besten Dank


----------



## pyro (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Über was redet Ihr hier?? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Eben wurde mein Highscore bei Mahjongg Deluxe geschlagen...
dagegen hab ich nix... aber die erziehlte Punktzahl dürfte nicht möglich sein.
Ich tippe darauf, dass der User ein ähnliches Problem erzeugt hat, wie ich es bei dem anderen Spiel hatte.


----------



## Joachim (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Moin,

ich schau mal hin... Ende des Jahres wird eh mal wieder genullert...


----------



## bms15606 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Da hast du recht Andreas beisse mir schon seit einem Monat die Zähne an deinem Highscore aus. So Hoch ist nicht möglich


----------



## nicodine (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Hallo ,
ich bin auch der Meinung,daß dieser Highscore absolut unrealistisch ist, kam aber gar nicht auf die Idee, das ich den auch löschen lassen kann, sorry.
Könnte also bitte jemand den total utopischen Highscore im Mahjong Deluxe löschen?:?
Vielen Dank
Nicole

PS: Schön wär´s gewesen: 16.809.700
aber nicht ehrlich erarbeitet...:__ nase


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Vielen lieben Dank Nicole, dass Du Dich auch zu wort gemeldet hast


----------



## nicodine (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Hab´s selbst erst vorhin gelesen. Hier will sich doch keiner mit fremden Federn schmücken und ich als "Anfängerin" in der Spielhalle, und stille Mitleserin im Forum, schon gar nicht, sonst gibbet nämlich.
Schönen Abend noch
Nicole


----------



## Dr.J (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

So. Punktestand korrigiert. 

@Nadine
 für die Ehrlichkeit


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*



Dr.J schrieb:


> So. Punktestand korrigiert.


Danke Jürgen.


> @Nadine
> für die Ehrlichkeit


Fast richtig.... sie heisst Nicole


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Oh jeh...Jürgen...bist Du sicher, dass Du am richtigen 'Rädchen' gedreht hast? 
Wenn ich in der Spielhalle auf "Rangliste" clicke, dann sehe ich aktuell folgendes
 
Joachim sollte sich aber bitte jetzt nicht unbedingt arbeit mit der Spielhalle machen...


----------



## Dr.J (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

In meiner Rangliste bist du auf Platz 7 

Hab mal alles neu durchrechnen lassen....  Gestern vergessen


----------



## nicodine (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*



Dr.J schrieb:


> So. Punktestand korrigiert.
> 
> @Nadine
> für die Ehrlichkeit



Moin,
war doch wohl selbstverständlich
Gruß Nicole (Nadine ist aber auch nett...)


----------



## Dr.J (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

@Nicole
:sorry


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Hallo, Ihr Spielhallenuser,

wegen dieses Threads hab ich entdeckt, dass man hier im Forum auch spielen kann....
Der totale Wahnsinn!!!
Hab gleich das Schiffeversenken ausprobiert und bin mit viel Lärm und Wassergespritze geschlagen worden.

Ich schlage als nächsten Chatabend einen gemeinsamen Spieleabend vor...
Geht das überhaupt?

Könntet Ihr Euch diesbezüglich mal Gedanken machen?
Ansonsten bis Sonntag!

Kristin


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Hi Kristin,

OT, aber im Grunde ja - es gibt eine Art Wettkampfsystem in der Spielhalle...


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Löschung eines Highscores*

Hallo Jürgen,
dann passt es ja wieder...danke


----------

